# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  HAMFEST 2014 - ΕΚΘΕΣΙΑΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΟΥ

## akakios

Οπως κάθε χρόνο έτσι και φέτος.....

21-22 Ιουνίου 2014 

http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=750&LANG=GR


Και το AWMN θα ειναι εκει.... (ελπίζω)....  ::

----------


## senius

> Οπως κάθε χρόνο έτσι και φέτος.....
> 
> 21-22 Ιουνίου 2014 
> 
> http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=750&LANG=GR
> 
> 
> Και το AWMN θα ειναι εκει.... (ελπίζω)....


Εχει συμετοχη φέτος το AWMN στο HAMFEST? Εχει χώρο δικό του?

----------


## senius

> Οπως κάθε χρόνο έτσι και φέτος.....
> 
> 21-22 Ιουνίου 2014 
> 
> http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=750&LANG=GR
> 
> 
> Και το AWMN θα ειναι εκει.... (ελπίζω)....


Εχει συμετοχή φέτος το AWMN στο HAMFEST? Εχει χώρο δικό του? Δωσαμε/δειξαμε και φέτος τις υπυρεσίες μας?

----------


## senius

> Οπως κάθε χρόνο έτσι και φέτος.....
> 
> 21-22 Ιουνίου 2014 
> 
> http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=750&LANG=GR
> 
> 
> Και το AWMN θα ειναι εκει.... (ελπίζω)....


Για να ετοιμαζόμαστε !!

----------


## senius

> Οπως κάθε χρόνο έτσι και φέτος.....
> 
> 21-22 Ιουνίου 2014 
> 
> http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=750&LANG=GR
> 
> 
> Και το AWMN θα ειναι εκει.... (ελπίζω)....


Ευτυχώς εχουμε και αναμνήσεις :
AWMN & HAMFEST :

AWMN Hamfest 2010
http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=92
AWMN Hamfest 2009
http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=91

----------


## MAuVE

O BDS πάντως ήταν εκεί και έπαιρνε παρουσίες (χαμογελαστή φατσούλα εδώ)

----------

